# Looking for speaker recommendations



## Djthomp28 (Aug 13, 2021)

We have several society members who are interested in improving their dendrobium culture. Since dendrobium is such a large genus, it has been difficult to identify a speaker who can talk through the culture of the multiple groups. Does anyone have speaker recommendations for dendrobium experts? I am hoping to find someone who can share cultural knowledge not just taxonomy differences. This is likely be a virtual meeting. Thanks in advance!


----------



## KeysGuy (Aug 14, 2021)

John Romano.
Outstanding presenter and well known expert on nobile Dendrobiums.
Out of So. FL somewhere and admins a Dendrobium online forum.
It's been a few years but I'm sure someone will chime in with his contact info.


----------



## richgarrison (Aug 28, 2021)

there is an aos webinar on Dendrobium. and i think it was Ron McHatton that did it.


----------



## tomp (Aug 28, 2021)

Darlene
Alan Koch Gold Country Orchids has a very good Dendrobium culture talk.

Ron Parsons has an excellent talk on Dendrobiums. He covers many of the sections with beautiful photos (less about culture).
if you ha e any trouble contacting either let me know.
Tom


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 31, 2021)

Thanks everyone for the ideas! Well on the way to making some good connections.


----------

